# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Ασθένειες -  Τραυματισμοί στα Ιθαγενή >  Βοήθεια με μάσκα Καρδερινας

## ΜΟΥΛΟΣ

Γεια σας. Η Καρδερινα που αγόρασα πριν 2 εβδομάδες έχει χάσει την μάσκα της σχεδόν και γενικά τα πουπουλα δεν ειναι στην καλύτερη κατάσταση. Ετσι την αγόρασα γιατί ήθελα να την κάνω καλά. Ειναι πολύ ήρεμη , μου είπαν γεννημένη σε κλουβί και γενικά δείχνει πολύ καλά στην συμπεριφορά. Μου την πούλησαν για εκτροφής και αρσενικη αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τίποτε από τα δυο λόγω ότι δεν γνωρίζω τον πωλητή και λόγω κακιάς εμφάνισης. Υπάρχει τρόπος να επανέλθει η Καρδερινα; Τι μπορώ να κάνω; ********************; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. Γιαννης απο Πτολεμαϊδα.

----------


## xarhs

δεν επιτρεπεται η αναφορα καποιου εκτροφεα , πωλητη λογω κανονισμων του φορουμ.

διαβασε εδω.......*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com
*
η καρδερινουλα σου εχει δαχτυλιδι?

αμα δεν εχει υπαρχουν πολλες πιθανοτητες να σε κοροιδεψαν. το δαχτυλιδι πρεπει να ειναι κλειστο δηλαδη να μην ανοιγει

----------


## ΜΟΥΛΟΣ

Οχι δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι αλλά είδα ότι έχει ζευγάρια με καρδερινες και φωλιές. Μου είπε δεν τα βάζει γιατί έχει χάσει πολλά με αυτό τον τροπο. Πάντως ειναι αρκετά ήρεμη θα έλεγα πιο ζωηρή ειναι όταν απομακρύνομαι. Επίσης ειναι και στο ραμφος και στα πόδια αρκετά λευκή. Οπως και να έχει θα προσπαθήσω να την κάνω καλά αν ειναι εφικτό. Απο τι μπορεί να ειναι; Υπάρχει τρόπος να την επαναφέρω; Πως θα βρω εκτροφεα αν δεν μπορείτε να μου πείτε απο εδώ; Μπορείτε μέσω email;

----------


## xarhs

ευχομαι φιλε μου να σου ειπε αληθεια............................ το ευχομαι ολοψυχα

μεσω πμ μπορει να γινει μονο..................

αλλα υπομονη φιλε μου , ακομα δεν μπηκες στο φορουμ

στο φορουμ θεματα για καρδερινες γινονται αποδεκτα μονο με δαχτυλιδια κλειστου τυπου. το γραφει και στους ορους.

----------


## jk21

Φιλε μου (αν θες γραψε και το ονομα σου ,για να σε αποκαλουμε καπως )  ετσι οπως περιγραφεις την κατασταση ,μαλλον πουλι πιασμενο ειναι .Δαχτυλιδι υποθετω δεν θα εχει ,αλλα παρολα αυτα *καθαρα για να δοθουν πληροφοριες για τυχον προβλημα ασθενειας* που αντιμετωπιζει ,βαλε μας φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες της σε λευκο χαρτι ,βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια της χαμηλα αλλα και στο στηθος (να φαινεται το δερμα ) ωστε να δουμε αν υπαρχουν σημαδια εξωτερικα καποιου προβληματος και φυσικα μια φωτο να δουμε το φτερωμα και την μασκα του πουλιου  .Πως ξερεις οτι εχασε τη μασκα της ; να δουμε το χρωματισμο και θα τα πουμε .Επισης ενα βιντεακι ενος λεπτου αν γινεται ,για να δουμε τη συμπεριφορα της στο κλουβι ,αλλα και το κλουβι ,γιατι μπορει να εχει αμεσα σχεση με την υγεια της .Αν το πουλι δειχνει ξεκαθαρα πιασμενο ,τοτε η τελικη αποφαση ειναι δικια σου  ,αλλα η ηθικη επιλογη μια  *Απελευθερώσεις ιθαγενών. Η επιστροφή στο πραγματικό τους σπίτι!*
* ριξε μια ματια στους ορους συμμετοχης που σε παρεπεμψε ο Χαρης και θα καταλαβεις γιατι εσβησα καποια αναφορα σου

----------


## ΜΟΥΛΟΣ

Τι να πω δεν ξέρω πάντως είμαι φιλοζωος αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου το αποδείξει θα την αφήσω ελεύθερη. Μετά απο δυο μέρες φιλος μου του ζήτησε και δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμη, του απάντησε ότι θα έχει σε δυο μήνες περίπου. Είχε αρκετά πουλιά και μερικά ήταν με δάχτυλιδη αλλά όχι όλα και όταν τον ρώτησα μου είπε ότι δυο ζευγάρια δεν τα δέχονται τα μικρά με δάχτυλιδη. Θα βγάλω φωτό αν κάποιος πει σίγουρα ότι δεν ειναι εκτροφής θα το κάνω θέμα θα του ζητήσω λεφτά, θα δώσω φάρμακο αν μου πείτε και θα την αφήσω. Πάντως δεν θα την αφήσω αν δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν ειναι εκτροφησ και και αν δεν μου κάποιος ότι θα ζήσει στη φύση χωρίς να την κάνω καλα. Επίσης αν δεν μπορώ να βρω εκτροφεα ( δεν γνωρίζω άλλον) ίσως πάλι πάρω τέτοια Καρδερινα η ακόμα και πιασμενη που ζει σε άθλιες συνθήκες και θα την φροντισω. Δεν έχω εκατομυρια να τις ελευθερωσω όλες και θέλω να έχω μερικές στην κατοχή μου. Εχω στείλε μήνυμα σε 2-3 εκτροφεις μέσω που βρηκα μεσω Ίντερνετ  και ουτε καν απαντησαν. Αυτο ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα και οι εκτοφειs  και φιλοζωοι πρεπει να το δουν. πιο ευκολα βρισκεισ κλεφτεσ παρα σοβαρουs ανθρωπουσ που να μην δινουν καλα πουλια μονο σε φιλουs τουσ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xarhs

γιαννη βαλε ενα βιντεακι να την δουμε την καρδερινουλα................

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιάννη καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. 
το ότι ψάχνεις να βρεις πληροφορίες για την καρδερίνα σου, δείχνει την αγάπη σου για αυτό το πουλί. εδω μέσα είμαστε αρκετοί που είμαστε ''άρρωστοι'' με τις καρδερίνες.
αυτή την εποχή είναι δύσκολο να βρεις σωστό πουλί, γιατί οι πραγματικοί εκτροφείς τα έχουν βάλει σε ζευγάρια.

από αυτά που γραφείς η καρδερίνα σου είχε κακή διαχείριση. βαλτην σε ένα μεγάλο κλουβί μια ζευγαρώστρα 70π μήκος είναι καλή.
δώσε ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων και μπουμπούκια από ζοχό, ταραξακο και αν τρώει αυγό η αυγοτροφή που θα φτιάξεις εσύ.
αν βάλεις όπως σου είπαν και τα παιδιά φωτογραφίες και βίντεο θα είναι ποιο συγκεκριμένες οι οδηγίες.

----------


## ΜΟΥΛΟΣ

[IMG]C:\Users\ACER\Desktop\καρρδ/img_1235[/IMG]
[IMG]C:\Users\ACER\Desktop\καρρδ/img_1237[/IMG]
[IMG]C:\Users\ACER\Desktop\καρρδ/img_1239[/IMG]
[IMG]C:\Users\ACER\Desktop\καρρδ/img_1240[/IMG]
[IMG]C:\Users\ACER\Desktop\καρρδ/img_1242[/IMG]
[IMG]C:\Users\ACER\Desktop\καρρδ/img_1243[/IMG]
C:\Users\ACER\Desktop\καρρδ/img_1244

Προσπαθώ να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες αλλά δυσκολεύομαι. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος;

----------


## lagreco69

Δες εδω Γιαννη.  

Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ.

----------


## ΜΟΥΛΟΣ

Μπορεί κανείς να δει τις φωτογραφίες αυτές. Νομίζω κάτι έκανα. Η καρδερίνα χάνει πούπουλα και μαλλον αυτό είναι πρόβλημα για την εποχή αυτή από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ. Θα ανεβάσω και ένα video. Στην κοιλιά δεν μπόρεσα να την βγάλω φωτογραφία, δεν ήξερα πως να την ποιάσω, αλλά την φύσηξα και δεν είδα κάτι παράξενο. Καταλαβαίνει κανεις απο τις φωτογραφιες αν ειναι θηλυκιά;

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα φαινονται! περιμενε λιγο να τις μεγαλωσω κιολας, να φαινονται καλυτερα.

Για το πως ανεβαζουμε videos δες εδω. 

Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ.  

Πως ανεβάζουμε βίντεο στο Youtube.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι ειχε για καποιο λογο (διατροφικο ή παθολογικο ) πτεροροια εκτος εποχης ,αλλα δειχνει να βγαζει νεο φτερωμα και στην μασκα ειναι ευδιακριτα τα καρφακια απο τα νεα φτερα .τωρα συνεχιζουν και πεφτουν φτερα κατω; αν ναι ή μαλλον ετσι κι αλλιως θελω να δουμε κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι και την κοιλια της χαμηλα ,με τα πουπουλα παραμερισμενα 

να την ενισχυσεις ετσι κι αλλιως με πολυβιταμινη που να εχει αμινοξεα ,οσο για διατροφη ,θα σου πω αν δω πρωτα την κοιλια της

----------


## οδυσσέας

το κακόμοιρο δεν πρέπει να έχει δει πότε του φως. 
αν πραγματικά αγαπάς τις καρδερίνες, πρέπει να του κάνεις καταγγελία στο δασαρχείο.

----------


## jk21

εννοεις οτι το ειχαν συνεχως σε μουτιασμα;

----------


## οδυσσέας

όχι απαραίτητα, αλλά σε σκοτεινό δωμάτιο-υπόγειο.

απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες φαινεται θηλυκο. 
βαλε αν θες μια φωτογραφια με την φτερουγα τελειος ανοιχτη, να δουμε το πλαταρι (βαση της φτερουγας).

----------


## adreas

> όχι απαραίτητα, αλλά σε σκοτεινό δωμάτιο-υπόγειο.
> 
> απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες φαινεται θηλυκο. 
> βαλε αν θες μια φωτογραφια με την φτερουγα τελειος ανοιχτη, να δουμε το πλαταρι (βαση της φτερουγας).


Δεν  χρειάζεται  είναι!!!!!!

----------


## aeras

Βάζεις αυγό βραστό με αρακά και πολυβιταμίνη σε σκόνη μέρα παρά μέρα για 20 μερες, να την βλέπει ο ήλιος και κάθε μέρα μπάνιο με λίγο ξύδι στο νερό κάθε 3 μερες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν δεν την εχεις βγαλει στον ηλιο, να την βγαλεις σταδιακα γιατι μπορει να σου ψοφησει.

----------


## jk21

πραγματι εχει παρατηρηθει σε πουλια να παθαινουν (καποια απο αυτα ) οταν βγαινουν αποτομα σε εξωτερικο χωρο ,κατι σαν επιληψια

----------


## ΜΟΥΛΟΣ

Γειά σας παιδιά και σας ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Αν ποτέ με το καλο βρω καρδερινούλες (2 ζευγάρια) και καταφέρω να ξεκινήσω εκτροφή ερασιτεχνικά αλλά με πολύ αγάπη,  θα είστε η καλυτερη παρέα μου. Προς το παρων το βρίσκω λίγο αδύνατον γιατί μια περίπτωση που βρήκα μου ζήτησαν για ένα ζευγάρι 300E, για το οποίο πέρα απο το ότι εχει δαχτυλίδη δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα άλλο. Δεν νομίζω απλά και μόνο επειδή είναι εκτροφής σημαίνει ότι θα είναι και καλό ζευγάρι.Είχα παλιά πολλά καναρίνια και εχω άποψη από καλά πουλιά γονείς. Έβγαλα καποιες φωτογραφίες σήμερα ελπίζω να βοηθησουν. Πάντως εκτός από την πτερόροια δεν βρισκω κάτι άλλο στο πουλί. Οι κουτσουλιές της είναι φυσιολογικές και νομίζω η καρίνα επίσης, αλλά ας τα δεί και κάποιος έμπειρος. Επίσης η συμπεριφορά της φυσιολογική και αρκετά ήρεμη αλλά όχι πολύ δραστήρια ( να πηδάει από την μια πατήθρα στην άλλη πιο συχνά). Είπαμε είμαι άπειρος και τα περιγράφω όπως τα καταλαβαίνω. Το μόνο που παρατηρώ είναι ότι δεν τρελαίνεται σαν άλλα πουλιά να φάει μαρουλάκι, φρούτο η αυγουλάκι όταν το βάζω ίσως γιατί δεν έχει πολύ όρεξη η δεν της αρέσουν. Ξεκίνησα να την κάνω μπάνιο και να την φροντίζω όσο μπορώ. Περίπου πόσο καιρό να περιμένω ότι θα σταματήσει η πτερόροια; Εχει περίπου δύο εβδομάδες τώρα και δεν ξέρω πόσο πιο πριν αφού δεν την είχα εγώ. Είναι σίγουρα θηλυκό;

----------


## karakonstantakis

θηλυκό δείχνει ναι !!!

----------


## jk21

οι κουτσουλιες και η καρινα ειναι οκ .για την κοιλια δεν μπορουμε να δουμε .δωσε πολυβιταμινες και βλεπουμεα.αν δεν τρωει αυγο τοτε δοκιμασε καποια απο τις αυγοτροφες εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BF%CF%86%CE%AE

και αν βρεις σε καποιο χωραφι ,αγκαθια με μελιγκρα πανω τους ή και αλλα φυτα με μελιγκρα ,βαλε στο κλουβι με το κλαδι και θα την τιμησουν

----------


## οδυσσέας

λογικο ειναι να  μην τρωει χορταρικα και αυγο, αφου δεν εχει φαει ποτε...
τι σπορους δινεις?

----------


## ΜΟΥΛΟΣ

Δινω Manitoba carduelidi Οδυσσεα. Νομιζω οτι ολα θα πανε καλα αυτοσ που την ειχε απλα δεν θα την φροντιζε και το καταλαβα απο το κλουβι που μου την εφερε. Κατι τελευταιο και θα επανελθω οταν γινει καλα η καρδερινα. Την τροφη που ανεφερα να την αφηνω να τελειωνει και να γεμιζω με αλλη η αν καταλαβω οτι δεν τις αρεσουν καποιοι σποροι να την γεμιζω απο πιο νωρις; Μπορω να δινω την συγκεκριμενη τροφη ολο τον χρονο;

----------


## jk21

Μπορεις να την δινεις ναι .Αν θες την αραιωνεις λιγο μετα το τελος της πτεροροιας με κεχρι ,βρωμη και γρασιδι 

Σε καναρινι θα σου ελεγα να αφηνεις να τελειωνει το μεγαλυτερο μερος της .Οι καρδερινες αν δεν βρουνε του σπορους που θελουνε ,μπορει να φουσκωσουν και απο αυτο μονο .καλα ειναι να συμπληρωνεις και να αφηνεις και τα προηγουμενα .Καθε 15 με 20 μερες ,απλα ριχνε μια ματια στην κοιλια για υπαρξη λιπους ,αν και σπανιο σε καρδερινα ...

----------


## adreas

*Σταδιακά    μπορείς να  κάνεις  τα πάντα  αν  έχει μάθει  έτσι  δεν υπάρχει  κανένα  πρόβλημα. Πάντως  το  πουλάκι μια  χαρά  είναι λίγο  ταλαιπωρημένο  και  φαίνεται  από το  θολό  πτέρωμα θα  στρώσει   και θα  το δεις  μετά το  τέλος  του αυγούστου.* 
Δημήτρη  αν  βάζει και  ξαναβάζει  πως θα  βρει  ισορροπία στο  μείγμα;

----------


## aeras

Γνώμη μου, το πουλί έχει λευκισμό, μάλλον την συνήθη κόκκινη μάσκα δεν θα την δεις ποτέ, μπορεί να είναι και αρσενικό.

----------


## adreas

Αέρα.......................  με  τίποτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

οταν λεω  να βαζει και να ξαναβαζει ,εννοω σε λελογισμενη ποσοτητα που θα υπαρχει στην ταιστρα .αυτο θα το κανει σταδιακα και οχι αποτομα να δοκιμασει και αλλους σπορους .το συγκεκριμενο πουλι δεν ειναι για διαιτα ... το φοβαμαι

----------

